# java fern



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

hows fast does it grow? and do you get alot of runners


----------



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

It does not grow fast. It will have runner when it reaches certain size.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

If you have good lighting, dosing fertz, and inject co2; I've seen them in a buddy's tank that grows out of control.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

ya thats what i got going


----------

